# Problem mit Data truncation



## TheUnikum (4. Jan 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lade Daten in aus MySQL mittels Befehl SELECT * FROM <tabelle>. Das ResultSet ist kann upgedatet werden. Soweit funktioniert alles super.

Änder ich nun einer irgendeiner Zeile einen Wert einer Zelle und möchte diese mittels rs.updateRow() in MySQL aktualisieren, so erhalte ich die Meldung:



> Data truncation: Data truncated for column 'WDFp' at row 1



Aber der Wert wird trotzdem richtig übertragen. Als Neuling in Sachen Java interessiert mich, was genau die Meldung mir sagen möchte, wenn der Wert trotzdem korrekt in die Db eingetragen wurde . Vielleicht kann mir das jemand kurz erläutern.

Gruß Olli


----------



## André Uhres (4. Jan 2006)

Nur so eine Idee: vielleicht ist es ein String mit rechts zu vielen Leerzeichen ?


----------



## TheUnikum (4. Jan 2006)

Andre_Uhres hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur so eine Idee: vielleicht ist es ein String mit rechts zu vielen Leerzeichen ?



Hey

ne die Spalte ist vom Typ "double" (wird auch so richtig ins ResultSet geladen). Diese Meldung erscheint egal bei welchen Wert (ob nun 2,34 oder 43). Bei einer anderen Spalte (z.B. OVRh) da tritt das Phänomen nicht auf. Da kann ich jeden x-beliebigen Wert zuweisen und alles ist ok...


----------



## André Uhres (4. Jan 2006)

Zeig doch bitte mal den relevanten Code .. ???:L


----------

